# Thank you!



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

I just wanted to express a huge thanks to everyone that stopped by and visited us on what was our busiest ever Waxstock! 

As always i'm really sorry I wasn't able to talk to people for as long as I would have liked, it's always a manic day!

Thanks again
Dom & the ShopnShine team!


----------



## Toby453 (Apr 12, 2012)

Shopnshine said:


> I just wanted to express a huge thanks to everyone that stopped by and visited us on what was our busiest ever Waxstock!
> 
> As always i'm really sorry I wasn't able to talk to people for as long as I would have liked, it's always a manic day!
> 
> ...


Was great to catch up buddy, see you there next year

Toby


----------

